# All Guard 4 in 1 Bolus



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Has anyone tried these boluses? They contain 750mg iodine, 100mg selenium, 350mg cobalt, and 400mg zinc. They are slow release and supposedly last 6 months.

http://snlivestock.com/All-Guard-4-in-1-Ewe-Bolus.php

I've heard some people use it with their goats or sheep and get great results. However, I am looking for more opinions.

They have a 5 in 1 for goats, but it's cheaper to give their copper boluses separately.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Well the ewe bolus won't have copper - I couldn't find the goat one on their site.

But let me just say, I am cautious about bolusing selenium and other minerals, I personally don't have much knowledge on how those boluses work, and I would be concerned about overdose. With routine supplementation, like a gel monthly/weekly or an annual/bi-annual supplementation, you can evaluate and supplement as you go. With a bolus, I would be cautious. That is all.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

That being said, I am interested to hear the opinions of others on the forum!

@mariarose ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, no, but I'd be careful though, if they are not deficient in the other ingredients.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Never heard or tried this. Im chicken!:shrug:


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Have never heard of it either. I give copper bolus, selenium gel, and loose minerals. I feel like they wouldn’t need that much supplementation of zinc, iodine, or cobalt unless you know they’re for sure deficient in those.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow! I wish they had just selenium and copper. I would be all over that!
But I went ahead and googled toxicity in the iodine, cobalt and zinc, it's really nothing all that terrible. It was a fast search so if you end up wanting to really try these I would do a better search but it's things like watery eyes, hair loss, poor growth rate and with the zinc copper deficiency anemia, which is where they lost my interest since I battle copper deficiency so much. But I would defiantly make sure your goats needed selenium before looking into it more. That we do know toxicity is pretty much certain death. 
But it might be something to consider. Yes there is replamin gel but for those that have larger herds it's not all that easy to keeping going out and shoving gel down them. Also for those that are using it for these minerals, it might be interesting to see if maybe in that 6 month time if they are actually giving the same, more, or less then what the bolus contains. I'm not sure what the recommended dose is with the gel but here is the tag if someone wants to figure it out. But I did notice that iodine is not listed. https://www.drugs.com/vet/maac-replamin-gel-plus.html
Anyways I'll watch this to see what others have to say but I think because of the zinc part I am passing for now.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Great discussion! I am almost certain we are zinc deficient. We tried a top dressing that we loved, but it was just so expensive. I also hear great things about cobalt, but the boluses from UltraCruz are obnoxiously huge. That’s why it really sparked my interest. 

The selenium is what has me worried. We really don’t have a huge issue where we are. The amount in that bolus is so high (even though it is slow release).

The gel might be something to consider. However, if it needs to be administered weekly then that’ll be impossible here. We have 80 head currently.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

CountyLineAcres said:


> Great discussion! I am almost certain we are zinc deficient. We tried a top dressing that we loved, but it was just so expensive. I also hear great things about cobalt, but the boluses from UltraCruz are obnoxiously huge. That's why it really sparked my interest.
> 
> The selenium is what has me worried. We really don't have a huge issue where we are. The amount in that bolus is so high (even though it is slow release).
> 
> The gel might be something to consider. However, if it needs to be administered weekly then that'll be impossible here. We have 80 head currently.


I would stick to non-bolus supplementation... except for copper. Supplement cobalt with a cobalt block. There are a lot of ways to supplement zinc, TruCare is good, it is a top dressing you could put on your feed.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

I give selenium gel with vitamin e monthly. Some of my goats don’t need it as often though and they get it as needed or when they get their hooves done. I have head of 18 though so I definitely see the issue for 80. For copper I give bolus every 6 months. Mine don’t need cobalt supplementation but I have seen cobalt blocks before. They also all have access to Sweetlix meat maker minerals


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

https://www.hubbardfeeds.com/species/lifestyle/goat/easylixr-meat-makerr-mineral-pressed-blockWhen looking up zinc stuff is found this.
*Easylix® Meat Maker® Mineral Pressed Block*
It says it has recommended levels of trace minerals that also include Bioplex® copper, zinc, manganese and cobalt for goats. Now I'm curious.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I would stick to non-bolus supplementation... except for copper. Supplement cobalt with a cobalt block. There are a lot of ways to supplement zinc, TruCare is good, it is a top dressing you could put on your feed.


There are no cobalt blocks at any stores within an hour of us. We can get them ordered at our store but would need to order a pallet which is 40 blocks. Will keep looking!

TruCare is great! We loved it! However, it is too expensive for put herd. $20 for 1kg which only supplements 58 head of sheep/goats. The bag wouldn't get us through a full day.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Ashlynn said:


> https://www.hubbardfeeds.com/species/lifestyle/goat/easylixr-meat-makerr-mineral-pressed-blockWhen looking up zinc stuff is found this.
> *Easylix Meat Maker Mineral Pressed Block*
> It says it has recommended levels of trace minerals that also include Bioplex copper, zinc, manganese and cobalt for goats. Now I'm curious.


Thank you! I will definitely look into this and see if we have any near us. I bet shipping would be insane.

Update: Just looked for ones near us and our feed store apparently is a dealer! I will be contacting our nutritionist to get their opinion.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Ashlynn said:


> https://www.hubbardfeeds.com/species/lifestyle/goat/easylixr-meat-makerr-mineral-pressed-blockWhen looking up zinc stuff is found this.
> *Easylix Meat Maker Mineral Pressed Block*
> It says it has recommended levels of trace minerals that also include Bioplex copper, zinc, manganese and cobalt for goats. Now I'm curious.


There's nothing wrong with adding a variety of blocks, just don't stop giving your loose mineral!!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> There's nothing wrong with adding a variety of blocks, just don't stop giving your loose mineral!!


The does all have loose mineral available. The bucks, however, are near impossible. Hoping we can figure out some outdoor feeder that's indestructible soon.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

CountyLineAcres said:


> The does all have loose mineral available. The bucks, however, are near impossible. Hoping we can figure out some outdoor feeder that's indestructible soon.


Sometimes bucks need the loose minerals more than does. It is truly imperative and frankly non-negotiable. What kind of feeder do you have?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Sometimes bucks need the loose minerals more than does. It is truly imperative and frankly non-negotiable. What kind of feeder do you have?


Interesting! It seems to be the opposite here. Of course that doesn't mean we won't stop trying to solve the feeder problem.

We've tried so many that it's hard to list them all. They have to be shielded from the rain which definitely limits us in design ideas. We bought a plastic outdoor feeder that we hope will withstand their destruction if mounted in a corner. It works well for the does and bucklings. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

CountyLineAcres said:


> Interesting! It seems to be the opposite here. Of course that doesn't mean we won't stop trying to solve the feeder problem.
> 
> We've tried so many that it's hard to list them all. They have to be shielded from the rain which definitely limits us in design ideas. We bought a plastic outdoor feeder that we hope will withstand their destruction if mounted in a corner. It works well for the does and bucklings. Crossing my fingers!


It does depends on your area and needs, but I find bucks have the most zinc problems.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh man CountryLineAcres I guess I never told you I can be a bit obsessive compulsive about things lol I got to thinking and it wouldn’t be the end of the world If I had to give a extra copper bolus because of the zinc. So I did some serious googling and math since I posted. 
So your right I see a lot of good things, especially cattle and sheep wise. Not much goats in the US but I did find some great reviews in other countries (which I know we are not other countries). 
Anyways that all made me go to the math part of my OCD. For a little pill yes 100mg is a lot BUT it’s really not THAT much. So I just used the bag of grain I feed to my kids as a example of what ones goat might be getting in selenium just off of that, since I know I’m probably the only oddball that doesn’t feed grain. Anyways so it has 0.40ppm. That comes out to .40mg per kg of feed. A kg is 2.2 pounds. And then this bag says so feed 2-3% of body weight. Let’s make it easy and say they eat 2.2 pounds of grain. That would be .40x30 (days a month) and it comes out to 12mg. Now X 6(months) is 72mg. Yes that is still 28mg less but that is still THIS grain and only going off THIS grain. Not the BOSE or anything else. So I am going to keep thinking on it but I’m leaning towards trying it.
CountryLineAcres, what minerals are you feeding? The only time I have ever had a issue with zinc deficiency was last year when I fed sweetlix meat maker minerals. Goathiker tried to explain to me why that was in mariaroses mineral thread but it went right over my head. 
And if you find a way to give bucks minerals that they can not totally destroy let me know. Mine drive me absolutely bonkers! Right now they just get a little pan and only a small handful a day. At least then it’s not a total waste when they take their anger out on it


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> Oh man CountryLineAcres I guess I never told you I can be a bit obsessive compulsive about things lol I got to thinking and it wouldn't be the end of the world If I had to give a extra copper bolus because of the zinc. So I did some serious googling and math since I posted.
> So your right I see a lot of good things, especially cattle and sheep wise. Not much goats in the US but I did find some great reviews in other countries (which I know we are not other countries).
> Anyways that all made me go to the math part of my OCD. For a little pill yes 100mg is a lot BUT it's really not THAT much. So I just used the bag of grain I feed to my kids as a example of what ones goat might be getting in selenium just off of that, since I know I'm probably the only oddball that doesn't feed grain. Anyways so it has 0.40ppm. That comes out to .40mg per kg of feed. A kg is 2.2 pounds. And then this bag says so feed 2-3% of body weight. Let's make it easy and say they eat 2.2 pounds of grain. That would be .40x30 (days a month) and it comes out to 12mg. Now X 6(months) is 72mg. Yes that is still 28mg less but that is still THIS grain and only going off THIS grain. Not the BOSE or anything else. So I am going to keep thinking on it but I'm leaning towards trying it.
> CountryLineAcres, what minerals are you feeding? The only time I have ever had a issue with zinc deficiency was last year when I fed sweetlix meat maker minerals. Goathiker tried to explain to me why that was in mariaroses mineral thread but it went right over my head.
> And if you find a way to give bucks minerals that they can not totally destroy let me know. Mine drive me absolutely bonkers! Right now they just get a little pan and only a small handful a day. At least then it's not a total waste when they take their anger out on it


Wow! You are awesome!!
That math does make me feel better about the selenium. Maybe this really would be something to consider... I might trial it on a goat that's heading for market anyways.

We actually just changed minerals. They have been on DuraFerm Concept Aid since the beginning of this year, I believe. The goats absolutely love it, and I have seen a huge difference. However, we also had 6 does blow their coats completely after kidding or weaning. We've always had a doe or two do it every year, but this time it makes me think deficiency. Maybe it's hormonal and not zinc related? Idk honestly.

Lol that's where we are at! I tried to put a few tablespoons of mineral in a hanging dish but one of the bucks decided he was going to dump it all out with his horns by flipping it. I swear everything is a scratching post to them.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok. My boys are BRATS! They love to destroy All kinds of things. Fences, gates, trees, feeders, hay holders, and water buckets. They can really frustrate me. And dont get me started on their.horns....geez






















I found for.my boys..if it is sunken. They.dont tear it.up. So I.looked and.found.a.metal pipe with a 1/2 inch lip. I put a cap on the other end. Its about the size of a cup
I stick this into the hole of their.spools. yes I usually add to it on a 2 day schedule. But they like licking their own spool. And I dont feel they waste much. Not like they did with.pvc pipe on the wall
Yea..I filled it.up 1 time. Lost alot a good mineral!..


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Look at those horns! That’s a very interesting idea. Quite innovative! You’ve inspired me to think outside the box!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Look at those horns! That’s a very interesting idea. Quite innovative! You’ve inspired me to think outside the box!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for posting about the boluses, I've never seen or heard about this product.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wasn’t going to say it out loud but yeah I was thinking about the two brats I plan to take to the sale because I am so done with their crap. Anyways I’ll Hang onto them a bit longer and see how it goes.
Moers kiko you and your thinking is awesome! I have a bunch of pieces of pipe left over from our corral I’m going to see if I can rig something up. Maybe I can sink one in the ground and then have the husband weld some kind of cap into that and then another piece onto that. That way it’s up a bit and they can beat the crap out of it all they want but it shouldn’t go anywhere. What I don’t get about these dumb boys is when they are with the ladies they use their mineral feeders just fine and all that is is a round of wood with one of those salt block tub things screwed onto it. So defiantly destroy-able if they wanted to!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Honestly. I think they are bored. onder:Something catches their eye, and they prove they are superior :devil: lol lol .I dunno. Its hard to oursmart them. So I try to do the opposite. :crazy:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Honestly. I think they are bored. onder:Something catches their eye, and they prove they are superior :devil: lol lol .I dunno. Its hard to oursmart them. So I try to do the opposite. :crazy:


Boys are just dumb turds lol! But i do adore ours. I love your guys horns! They look kikoish to me. Kikos are on our one day wish list for meat goats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes..thankyou..big boy kiko boer cross. Little man, and super horns both Full blood myotonics.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> That being said, I am interested to hear the opinions of others on the forum!


I'd be willing to use this for some of the herd in a wait-n-see manner


CountyLineAcres said:


> They contain 750mg iodine, 100mg selenium, 350mg cobalt, and 400mg zinc. They are slow release and supposedly last 6 months.


I'd be interested in seeing the actual nutritional label, where it gives the mineral forms, etc. But none of what you've shown is terrifically scary to me if it would help a specific portion of your herd. Slow release sounds good.


CountyLineAcres said:


> There are no cobalt blocks at any stores within an hour of us. We can get them ordered at our store but would need to order a pallet which is 40 blocks. Will keep looking!


Before I could buy cobalt salt blocks, I ordered, and used, cobalt boluses from a company that I wasn't happy supporting (but they did offer the boluses I felt I needed) But I live someplace that was NOT plentiful in cobalt. So it was OK.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

So @CountyLineAcres Were you thinking of getting them?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Iluvlilly! said:


> So @CountyLineAcres Were you thinking of getting them?


Yes! We actually are ordering some today. Cannot wait to try it out!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

A few years ago Santa Cruz had selenium and copper boluses, slow release, that I tried. They worked great, but we are very deficient in Selenium and copper up here, so it worked great. Then they stopped making them. I found a couple this spring that were left over and gave them to 2 of my does who are just poor doers and the responded wonderfully. I'll have to check these out, so see if some of my herd might benefit from them.

I went and checked them out, not sure they would be something for this area, as New England is high in Iodine. I didn't see a price of the smaller container of the boluses, just the jar of 100. A little too pricey for my wallet.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

lottsagoats1 said:


> A few years ago Santa Cruz had selenium and copper boluses, slow release, that I tried. They worked great, but we are very deficient in Selenium and copper up here, so it worked great. Then they stopped making them. I found a couple this spring that were left over and gave them to 2 of my does who are just poor doers and the responded wonderfully. I'll have to check these out, so see if some of my herd might benefit from them.
> 
> I went and checked them out, not sure they would be something for this area, as New England is high in Iodine. I didn't see a price of the smaller container of the boluses, just the jar of 100. A little too pricey for my wallet.


Glad you shared that info! They do have a 10 pack for $22 on the website. The 5 in 1 is extremely expensive (it contains copper as well), so it's cheaper for us to just give the copper bolus separately. I'm worried the 5 in 1 will be extremely large like the cobalt boluses.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I ordered them June 6. I have not received any order confirmation or shipping information. I did get a receipt because I paid via PayPal. I emailed the company today and asked when they would ship. I'll let you guys know if it's a reliable place.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Hopefully you hear back soon!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I didn't get a reply to my email so I contacted them via their Facebook page. The owner indicated that the pandemic has greatly delayed deliveries going through customs so they are having a hard time getting them in. No estimate provided. I'll hold out for another month or two before submitting a refund request through PayPal.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

So aggravating when you have to wait to even find out you have to wait...


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

That’s unfortunate! This pandemic has really rocked the boat. I ordered as well, so we will be waiting together lol.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Well surprise surprise! I got a notification today that the 4 in 1 boluses have shipped. So I'll be trying these out. I'll let you know if any goats croak JOKING. I have good confidence there will be no issue. 

But, in full disclosure, my goats have not had access to loose minerals for approximately 5 weeks so it's actually good timing. (Getting the mineral feeders re-hung is on my to do list!) They've only had access to a blue cobalt salt block during this time. 

I'm most interested to see how my oldest doe Sandy will improve, she is the most prone to weak pasterns & kinked tail, I can never get enough selenium in her. Her tail will correct for like a hot minute a few weeks after a MultiMin injection then bend soon after.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> Well surprise surprise! I got a notification today that the 4 in 1 boluses have shipped. So I'll be trying these out. I'll let you know if any goats croak JOKING. I have good confidence there will be no issue.
> 
> But, in full disclosure, my goats have not had access to loose minerals for approximately 5 weeks so it's actually good timing. (Getting the mineral feeders re-hung is on my to do list!) They've only had access to a blue cobalt salt block during this time.
> 
> I'm most interested to see how my oldest doe Sandy will improve, she is the most prone to weak pasterns & kinked tail, I can never get enough selenium in her. Her tail will correct for like a hot minute a few weeks after a MultiMin injection then bend soon after.


Please keep us updated!! :neat:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The boluses arrived from S&N Livestock. They are in a plastic bag with no label or any documentation. I actually went to find a photo or video to confirm they are the correct item!

Inside is two hard plugs.
The bolus size is much larger than your 4 gram copper boluses.

Here are a few photos of them, and also a video I found of administration.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=363057757934468


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh wow! Finally! Do you have a copper bolus to put beside for comparison?


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Those look like the size bolus that I use for the adults copper. If so you want a small balling gun. It’s the blue one from tractor supply  
I guess having two of the hard plugs is good that way if someone is nervous about giving it you could break them open and put half in another bolus and give a smaller dose. 
Let us know if you see any difference with yours.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

That's an Ultra Cruz 2gram and 4 gram then the All Guard 4 in 1


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

@AndersonRanch - still think that's the right size? I didn't know they would be so large so I definitely need to get the balling gun. Did you see the cool squeeze one in that video? Must be a euro thing!


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Hmmm it looks wider on the tip and longer. Longer won't hurt but if the base is wider I'm not sure if it will. This is what I have I used a quarter to compare since I can't find my 2 and 4 grams right now















If you can get it from tractor supply or a feed store I would just take it with you and try it out. 
Or if you are going to order I would just go with one of these. Measure the end and get one that is a little larger. I just got the link to the large because you can see the little spring things they have in it easier

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30E07F74-7B6A-11D5-A192-00B0D0204AE5
Sally 2 face killed my cheap tractor supply one so I picked one of these up at the feed store. The bolus does not totally fit into that tip perfectly BUT with those little metal things in there it holds a smaller bolus anyways. I am really sold on this because they can't bite down and break it (thanks sally lol) or make sharp edges so it's very kind to the back of the throat. But it's more then $1-2. 
Yes I am loving the balling gun in that video! Why does it seem all the cool stuff is in other countries :/


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Great idea with the quarter. They are definitely longer but I think they are the same width. I think it's do-able.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Would a plastic balling gun for cattle work? They usually run a little larger


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Yes Moers you are correct and I should have been more specific in my reply then just the blue balling gun. Sometimes I just assume others know what I’m talking about lol but the blue, size small cattle balling gun should be perfect for those boluses


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay we have our first victim! I mean... beneficiary.

Sandy is a 8 year old doe and definitely the most susceptible to selenium deficiency in my herd. That tail flops over and the pasterns get way down low. For reference, she's last had a Multimin 90 injection in February 2020 and sporadic access to the loose minerals this Autumn/winter. She is bred, due for March. I Irimmed her hooves 12/31/20

Today she received the All Guard Ewe Bolus discussed in this thread as well as 8 grams of copper bolus. All given in fig newtons type cookies.

Fingers crossed for great results!! You can see just how low those pasterns are.

I haven't quite decided if I'll use the All Guard or the MultiMin for the other 7 preggo does.

Also just for a chuckle, we purchased Sandy in 2013 and the man swore up and down she was Fullblood Boer (not registered). He went on and on about having shipped in a buck she was sired by from the first ennobled Fullblood solid black lines in Texas. Of course he had sold the entire herd except for two bottle kids by then. While I believe him on the black lineage parts, she throws it every year. The dang doe puts silly partially upright horn sets and often "eye stripes" all the time. Anyhow, she has been a great productive animal for us and fits with our goals.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Thank you for doing this. I can’t wait to see the results!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Cant wait to see her in 2 weeks. This is going to be great. Neat Idea Salty!:clever:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Question, a sideways tail is selenium deficiency? I was just asked that and since you mentioned it here- I haven't had that, but every other sign!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> Question, a sideways tail is selenium deficiency? I was just asked that and since you mentioned it here- I haven't had that, but every other sign!


Hmm. Mine get droopy tails which sometimes go to the side. It's any crook, really.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> Question, a sideways tail is selenium deficiency? I was just asked that and since you mentioned it here- I haven't had that, but every other sign!


Agreed with NDO, it's typically what I would call a "crook" mid way up the tail. In Sandy it flops to the side, but I would say more typically crook toward behind the goat. The tails also tend to flop when ligaments loosen for birth. Or some goats even have a disformity "wry tail", a twist in the formation.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you for updating! I got our boluses in the mail recently, too, but we haven’t gotten a new bolus gun to test it out yet. Hoping to start administering them ASAP.

Can’t wait to see how your doe does!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

CountyLineAcres said:


> Thank you for updating! I got our boluses in the mail recently, too, but we haven't gotten a new bolus gun to test it out yet. Hoping to start administering them ASAP.
> 
> Can't wait to see how your doe does!


Yes I haven't gotten around to getting the balling gun yet either. I opened the yellow capsule, took out the two solid plugs inside and hid them each in a Fig Newtons sliced open then smooshed back together.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

CountyLineAcres said:


> Thank you for updating! I got our boluses in the mail recently, too, but we haven't gotten a new bolus gun to test it out yet. Hoping to start administering them ASAP.
> 
> Can't wait to see how your doe does!


Do you have plans to use them on pregnant does? I have had a selenium deficiency kidding season experience years ago and that is something I never wish to repeat. I have to decide what I'll give for selenium the next 2-3 months pre-kidding.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> Yes I haven't gotten around to getting the balling gun yet either. I opened the yellow capsule, took out the two solid plugs inside and hid them each in a Fig Newtons sliced open then smooshed back together.


That sounds sooo much easier than bolusing. Might have to give that a shot instead!



SalteyLove said:


> Do you have plans to use them on pregnant does? I have had a selenium deficiency kidding season experience years ago and that is something I never wish to repeat. I have to decide what I'll give for selenium the next 2-3 months pre-kidding.


I think we probably will with some. Our does don't start kidding until March, so we will start administering soon. Since we just got a small amount of them to test, we will probably start with the bucks and does that need more of a boost.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Sandy is doing just fine. No signs of toxicity. I've given the All Guard 4 in 1 to five five other pregnant does now.

I want to do a summary of common selenium supplement values, mostly for myself so I can feel confident this will provide enough to prevent selenium deficient newborns: 

All Guard 4 in 1 Ewe Bolus: 100mg/6 months suggested time = 16.7 mg per month 

Replamin Plus paste: 0.39 mg per 5mL dose, typical dosage weekly, 0.39x4 = 1.56 mg per month 

Selenium & Vitamin E gel: 2.0ppm per 4mL recommended monthly (need weight to calc)

MultiMin90 injection: 5mg/mL at 1mL per 100lbs, 7.5mg of selenium for a 150 pound goat which is typically given either every 4 or 6 months. 1.25 - 1.875 mg per month. 

Bo-Se Injection: 1mg/mL, dosed at 2.5mL per 100lbs. 3.75mg per 150 lb goat typically given either every 4 or 6 months. 0.63 - 0.94 mg per month. 

Sooooo.... The All Guard value is pretty high eek but these are all different delivery methods and I didn't give extra Vitamin E so who knows!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I would say to remember the different forms of selenium. To compare: Replamin gel is a weekly dose. Selenium e gel is a monthly dose. However, Replamin has A TON more selenium... so why would it be given weekly as opposed the gel monthly with lower selenium.... THE FORM!

Replamin has sodium selenite. Selenium gel has selenium yeast.

IMO sodium selenite is crap. I can pump loads of it in and I feel like it just gets peed out ... argh!!!!

Now selenium yeast, that stuff is bioavailable! BIG difference even when given less frequently.

Just something to note!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

3 weeks have passed, no notable improvement in Sandy's pasterns or tail. I'll check back again in a few more weeks!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Do you know what the form of selenium is?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Do you know what the form of selenium is?


No! Your comment made sense but I could not find the ingredients for the All Guard.


----------



## Laura Pelt (Apr 20, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> 3 weeks have passed, no notable improvement in Sandy's pasterns or tail. I'll check back again in a few more weeks!


Interested in finding out if you've seen any changes in Sandy. I just received the 5-in-1 based on a recommendation from a friend but he didn't take before and after pictures.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

No notable improvement is apparent to me. Now granted Sandy is entering late pregnancy so ligaments are loosening and she is certainly my toughest case. I am giving each doe a few doses of selenium/E gel before their due dates to avoid deficient newborns just in case.


----------

